# I don't think I have enough crypt's for my tank



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

is this enough crypts. I pulled them out of the pots, and pulled them a part keeping rots on them.

























:fear::yield: I can share I think.:spy:


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Uhmm, no I don't think you do. You need more.
:supz::rofl:

OK, we need a species list and what does your tank look like?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

55g long(48x13x21)no c02,(need difuser) hagen fluval 205 filter, hagen glo ballast 2x39w. hagen glo single bulb reflectors. 1- 6,700k 1- colormax. lights on from 10:30- 8:00 ferts just seachem root tabs, and seachem flourish.. all of that just came from 8-10 pots. guess I'm doing something right.

I still need to work my regulator right and I still need to get n(nitrogen),p(phosphorus),and k(potassium) I just have micro and I need macro too.

those are a mix of lutea, wendtii v. tropica and undulata.


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice work. I was laughing as I saw the towel on the bed. My wife threatens my life if she catches me putting anything on our bed when I am working on my tank that sits on my nightstand. :fear:
Can't wait to see all (or most of) these in your tank. I keep telling my self that I want to try come crypt's.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

You can never have enough...


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree with WeedCali... you can never have enough!!


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

i will say, ive been wanting more and more species of crypts lately


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, I think I'm going to need bigger tank.. saw one at dallas north aquariums but even used I think they are asking to much stand,tank,canopy $499.99 120 48x24x24. they also had a jumbo show piece of driftwood for $116.99 if only I had the money... I did have a 125g long but I had to sell it. JoshD you going to the meeting sunday... there is a oct. dfwpac meeting this sunday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oh the towel HA HA, I was changing the sheets. the stuff animal is my nephews.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you know what Sp. they are?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Chuukus said:


> Do you know what Sp. they are?


Lutea,parva,wentii,wenstii(sp?),wentii broze/red/etc and a few others.. I just went in to the LFS and said give me a mix and match of crypt's please.


----------

